# Getting Crickets from Rub to Viv



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

Ayone good any good techniques for getting crickets from their tub into the viv in a controlled manner?

At the moment I take an empty nutrobol tub and try and scoop the crickets off of the egg cartons in to the tub but it's not very effective and cause I take so long I get frustrated shake the egg carton too hard and the little bu**ers get out and I have to chase them round the room.

The nutrobol tub is good once they're in it as I dust them in the tub and them they slide right out of the tub into the viv.

I hate crickets if only locusts or roaches were as cheap then I'd never go near them again :devil:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*I have a mate who cant go near them so he uses one of these,*

Lucky Reptile Kricket Keeper - Cricket Storing - SMALL on eBay (end time 17-Feb-10 22:30:40 GMT)

*I dont know if their any good or not! but he seems to think so.*


----------



## Geckoman OZ (Feb 7, 2010)

Why dont u breed roaches, its sooo easy, they thrive on neglect


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i tend to use egg cartons then they climb on top the i shake them off to where ever i want them lol


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I use egg cartons and a plastic bag - have a look at the second section of this page for some photos of how it all works: Insect Handling Techniques - Hades Dragons UK


----------



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been reading the threads on breeding roaches, might give it a try. I heard a new colony can take some time to get going though.

Thanks for the tutorial, I'll have to cut up ome of the egg cartons, I've only got 2 of the big 5 dozen trays in the tub which was only making it more awkward! It's all so simple now D'oh!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

when i used to use crickets i used to empty some from the tub into the sink, they cant climb the smooth surface so catching them and putting into another tub for dusting was easy. then i just emptied the new tub into the viv.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

The Kricket keeper does make it very easy...not sure if they keep my crickets alive any longer....but the cricket do hide into the tubes which you just pull out and shake some crickets out...simple and a salt shaker.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Toilet rolls the cardboard bit stick them in with the crickets, then pick them up empty into a plastic bag or viv etc.


----------



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

Think I'll go for the toilet roll/small egg box into a bag technique. I've heard mixed reviews about those cricket keepers a lot of people say the crickets can escape quite easily. Already had to chase on escapee round the room don't fancy doing it on a regular basis.

Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i put solotape over the end of a kitchen roll, put some nutrobal/caclium or something in to take the stickyness away, then i put it over the crickets and they run right up it, bang it into a bag for dusting, done


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just pick them up by hand and put them in an empty cricket tub for dusting then pop in the viv


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooo you're brave.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I grab the necessary number of crickets with tweezers (their jumping freaks me out :blush, dump them in a flask, put a little supplement in said flask and swirl them around in it to coat them, then tap them one by one into the viv!


----------



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

I use a cricket keeper and it is the best 17 quid i have ever spent, get a large one and youre sorted, the crickets hide in the tubes so even changing water and veg is less creepy!!!

Just get a bag, dump some nutrobal in, grab a tube and shake it until you have the desired amount of crickets in, give a shake and feed. It amazingly simple and takes zero time.


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Keep my crix in a large plastic container,I just transfer them by hand to whatever viv :2thumb:


----------

